# Intake Porting Tools



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I've been looking for a bit and cant seem to find what bits to use with a die grinder to port the Intake.
I saw a video of Jeremy Formato Porting one but i cant tell what bit he uses..it kinda looks like a cone i think..if anyone knows which bits would be the best to use I would greatly appreciate it..Thanks


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

here's the link to the video, its about 5:20 in the video where he starts to port the intake
LS2 Intake Manifold Porting and Custom Tuning by J - Car Videos on StreetFire


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Drum sander or rotary file. A stone would foul pretty quickly. You can get them at just about any hardware store.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks. Im hoping to get this done next week, Any tips or advice from past experience?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Use both hands and start off light. You try going at it heavy handed and it'll plunge right in and over cut. Kinda like working with wood.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

is there alot of material that can be removed? and how can you tell where a good stopping point is at? 
I know i keep asking back to back questions, just wanting to cover all my basis. and i know once i am able to get the intake off i will be able to better see what i am working with..Thanks for the answers :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You basically are looking to remove any imperfections, casting marks, ridges, etc. I know it's really easy to make it look good, but it could actually flow less air then stock. If you are going to do the heads too, then they have to be removed from the engine or you risk getting shavings into the motor. It's also a good idea to match port, or open the mating surfaces to the exact size of the intake gasket.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks for the info..I'm going to leave the heads alone for now, when i do a cam im going to port them out.
im probably going to try and use some kind of ink and see if i can transfer it to the heads via the intake to see where the ports match up from intake to head ports.
anyone try this before? probably just use stamping ink


----------

